# Birds



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Folks,
I don't know if any one is interested in birds.

This is a short video of shower time
the white one is one I rescued last summer after someone hacked off its wing and tait feathers.

Teil is the other one<G>


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Can't view video.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I will have to wait till Photobucket it back up to load it there.

It is weird as the "insert video" tells me it accepts facebook links.
It won't accept a direct post.


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

I'm a bird person and would love to see, I can't view the video either though!


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I hope this one works


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

this is a pair of my shreaders .. I mean lovebirds


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Beautiful! Loved the shower video, that was too cute. I had a couple lovebirds growing up, so the second video makes me nostalgic. How would you compare the temperament of tiels to lovebirds?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

the teals are friendler

the lovebirds bond with each other and ignor us <G>

Single birds bond to the care giver


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for posting the video links. I had cockatiels when I was a kid and had lovebirds as well. The trick with lovebirds is to only ever keep one. If you end up with a pair, they'll usually become vicious biters and slice through your fingers if you come near them. This is nature's way of protecting their nest/eggs/chicks. I had that issue years ago until we sold off the female and then my male Pete became tame again. The female would slice your finger so fast that you could barely see it and then all of a sudden, you have two trickles of blood dripping off your finger and its "Ouch" time.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I ave one teil that won't step up but wil land on my finger and run up onto my shoulder.

If I go to make coffee i have tiel on each shoulder 
I think they like the sound my spoon makes stiring the cup


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I had a hand-fed baby lovebird for years before adding the second bird, and my experience was as you described. I liked the lovebirds but next time I plan to go a little bigger, though I had considered tiels. I'm just going to stick with a single bird next time, too.


----------

